# Ptsb new chairman describes sorry tracker episode



## moneymakeover (11 May 2017)

Ptsb agm

New chairman Robert Elliott mentions tracker 

https://www.irishtimes.com/business...before-it-can-pay-dividend-ceo-says-1.3077867


----------



## Stitcher (11 May 2017)

Report of AGM also in independent

http://www.independent.ie/business/...amp-may-hit-payment-of-dividend-35701315.html


----------

